# Cyprus - is it expensive



## abbie (2 May 2006)

Thing of heading to Cyprus in July and was just wondering is it expensive to eat out/tours/buy clothes etc. over there - the exchange rate is so bad - is there any justificaation in the costs - any advice greatly accepted.


----------



## Lorrie (2 May 2006)

Abbie,
I am heading there on Friday for a week so will post when I return - am hearing mixed reports about costs. Its horrible exchanging euros for pounds - for 500 euro only got about 280 pounds. Hope I get value for money. Got excellent deal in flights and accommodation €540 each; Pierre Anne hotel 3*, breakfast & lunch included, sea view and hotel is on the beach (Ayia Napa).


----------



## JohnnyBoy (2 May 2006)

Hmmm,
Excuse my ignorance,was thinking of going to Cyprus this summer as well.I assumed you could euros!


----------



## abbie (3 May 2006)

You probably can but they will exchange the euro to cypriot pounds before you purchase.


----------



## DubContract (4 May 2006)

Drinks would be around £1 to £2, although there are plenty of specials.
Food would average from £15 for 2 at the Pizza hut to £40 for a nice restaurant.
If your looking for cheap clothles try and go accross the border to the Turkish part where its much cheaper.

---
If you want to know anything specific about prices then just ask!


----------



## abbie (4 May 2006)

Thanks Lorrie, I would really appreciate all the info. you can give me when you come back - enjoy!!


----------



## wirelessdude (4 May 2006)

there is a lovely chinese in paphos called the imperial in kato paphos...also fat(big) mama's can't remember the correct name on the coral bay road also in paphos...great food and loads of it


----------



## car03 (5 May 2006)

Cyprus is expensive compared to other holiday resorts but would be a little cheaper or the same as Ireland for drinks etc


----------



## Lorrie (15 May 2006)

In a word YES its expensive. Am only decking now as I look at receipts as to how expensive it was.
Wasn't happy on the trip at all - hotel was not what was expected. (Insects biting at night!)
£2.50 to HIRE a remote control or fridge or kettle per DAY - approx 5 euro.
Bottle water about £1 - you could get a pint of Keo local beer for about £1.35 but in a bar next door you could be charged double. It was all down to where you went. £1.30 for cup coffee (tiny) We were in Ayia Napa. Certain theme type bars were very dear - quieter ones had special deals on - buy one get one free.. 
Meal - Fillet Steak about £8 (16 euro approx.)
Minimum taxi fare £4. If you use your phone switch to Areeba network apparently only 10c per text. Souvenirs are very dear. Tea towels not too bad. Other bits and pieces which I would have bought in Spain before were treble in price. 
Afraid I won't be heading back! Lanzarote FAR cheaper.


----------



## abbie (16 May 2006)

Thanks for the info. lorrie - with the exchange rate alone I'm sorry I booked Cyprus - well, it is only for a week - good job it's not two or I'd have to re-mortgage the house!


----------

